# Grace's Pet Tails



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

[align=center]






*To*
*Grace's Bunny Tails*

*My 2010 blog!*

*First, I would like to wish everyone a Happy New Year!*

*If you don't know me, or want to read my old blog, click on the link below*

The Irish Bunnie's Burrow- 2008-2010

___________________________________________________________

I'd like to start off with introducing myself, for those who don't really know me on the forum or new members.

My name is Grace, I'm currently 16 years old and a dedicated Bunny Mother from a teeny island in the middle of the ocean called Ireland. Along with bunnies, I have a variety of other animals. Guinea pigs, chickens, ducks, cats and dogs.I got my first bunnies in June 2008, sadly, I no longer have my original bunnies due to health issues.

RIP Alfie & Bucky ink iris:

Although they were only with me for a short time, they brought out the Bunny Lover within me and I don't think I can or will ever go back. These beautiful, fun creatures have stolen my heart. I think it is important to mention them, because without them I wouldn't have my beautiful bunnies or this forum today

Miss you :tears2:
__________________________________________________________________

On a happier note, I would like to introduce you to my current bunnies!

Although I love all my bunnies, Princess is my heart bun :inlove:
When I'm upset about something, I can just sit with her and she'll give me little licks to cheer me up. She has a cheeky personality too. Like when she is hungry she will nudge the bowl towards me, or when she hears a treat bag being crinkled, she will come running and get under my feet 
I could just sit with her for hours, while she is flopped out by my feet.

*Gotcha Day: October 1st 2008
Birthday: Approx June 25th 2008






Thumper *is a gorgeous bunny, he has a lovely agouti colouring that makes him look like a wild bunny. He doesn't like to be cuddled very much, but does enjoy head pats. He also loves his food and is a sneaky bugger when it comes to the ladies (hoping to get him neuteured asap).

*Gotcha Day: Approx. June 5th 2008
Birthday: Approx. April 5th 2008
*





Misty is a bunny I got from a friend, she wasn't been taking care of properly, she was left in a cage with her brother even though both had reached maturity, and was skinny and missing fur, she gave birth to a litter after I got her, sadly none survived. She is a shy bunny but easy to handle, although she doesn't like it and also doesn't like to be petted. She is picky about food.

*Gotcha Day: 7th Febuary 2009
Birthday: Approx. 7th June 2008






*Rupert is Princess' son, he was not planned but things happen  I'm still debating whether or not to keep Rupert, if the right home comes along I might give him up, it might be the best for him. I'm really attached to him though and would hate to have to give him up. He likes to be petted, but doesn't give affection back. He is iffy about being handled, sometimes he tolerates it, other times he doesn't.

*Gotcha Day: None
Birthday: June 18th 2009






*Ebony is a gorgeous girly bunny, she is Princess' daughter. She doesn't really like to be petted or picked up much, but she is curious and very cute! She is cheeky like her Mother and does a lot of the same funny things

*Gotcha Day: None
Birthday: June 18th 2009






Babies *are 5 weeks old approx. and have not yet been sexed, although that reminds me I should go do that tomorrow. I won't be keeping any of them 

*Gotcha Day: None
Birthday: November 25th 2009






____________________________________________________

Well, that is the first post in my 2010 blog, I hope you will keep reading throughout the year! 

Have a great, bunny filled 2010!

arty:
*

[/align]


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 1, 2010)

I liked the start of your blog and the pictures - looking forward to reading more about your bunnies - 

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

Good Start. I WANT more PICTURES


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 1, 2010)

Great blog 

Looking forward to reading some more


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 1, 2010)

Great overview for the new year  I enjoyed getting to know your bunnies better!


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

love the setup of the blog..all the buns are adorableee!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I'm going to update it at the very least, once a week. I'm going to try take new pictures the day afer tomorrow, because I'm really busy tomorrow. Some of you might know from my other blog, we couldn't drive because of the icy roads and saw no relations around Christmas. So they are all coming tomorrow for a sort of Christmas celebration. Then I'm going on a triple date!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

[align=center]*Ok I've only just made the blog and I'm updating already!

Well basically my Dad is having a go at making a hutch for some of the bunners, I made a thread about it,click me!

I thought I would cross post though, because I like keeping track of things in my blog 

Here are some pictures of the progress so far





















__________________________________________________

Oh and I got the cutest 2010 bunny calendar today off my uncle, I hardly ever see him and he knows I'm mad about bunnies  I was gonna post some of the pictures from it but I better not because of copyright reasons and all that jazz.

Anyone else get one?
*[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

My sister picked up for herself, It's called Rabbits 2010

This is one she picked up  Rabbits 2010


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2010)

Great start to a new blog Grace!

Think your dad can come over here and build me a hutch once he's finished with yours?


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm liking the layout Grace lets see how long you stick to keeping it this neat and tidy, I give you 1 page lol!

He He !


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

Lol I plan on keeping it this way! I made it so it wouldn't be too hard entirely


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice Pics and a great blog huni!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Nice Pics and a great blog huni!!!


Thank goo


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2010)

Love the blog! You got Princess on my bday.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Love the blog! You got Princess on my bday.


Aww really? I'm going to remember that


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2010)

Well tomorrow I am planning on going outside and cleaning out the bunny cages. I'm going to sex the babies as well, I still haven't gotten around to it. I'll post the sexes in here tomorrow  Will also try and snap some pictures to share


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Well tomorrow I am planning on going outside and cleaning out the bunny cages. I'm going to sex the babies as well, I still haven't gotten around to it. I'll post the sexes in here tomorrow  Will also try and snap some pictures to share


Eh ya had a lazy day today, tomorrow definitely!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well tomorrow I am planning on going outside and cleaning out the bunny cages. I'm going to sex the babies as well, I still haven't gotten around to it. I'll post the sexes in here tomorrow  Will also try and snap some pictures to share
> ...


I dont Believe u lol...


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2010)

Ha ha definitely tomorrow.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a really nice hutch!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Looks like a really nice hutch!


Yeah it's getting there


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I got the bunnies cleaned out today, but didn't get to the sexing part!  I kind of got up late and had a few other things to do, so once I got the cages cleaned it was dark  
Can't wait till Summer so it will stay bright till like 10pm! I also had to clean out my guinea pigs and get the guinea pigs I'm pet sitting ready to go home, so I just cleaned their pen up a bit and got their stuff ready. She should be here to pick them up anytime now 

I'm also really annoyed today, cause my aunt was supposed to come home from England (least we think she is in England), for a visit and I haven't seen her in over a year. She is always moving around and moving countries and half the time we don't even know where she is or if she is even telling the truth when she tells us where she is. When my Grandparent's went to visit her, she wouldn't even show them where she lived, got a bus into the city to meet them and made them stay in a hotel.  I really hope she will come home soon.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hutch looks like it is going to be really nice!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 4, 2010)

WoW your aunty is pretty freaky not even, Letting her parents see where she lives lol!

I'm so envious of your massive new hutch lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2010)

[align=center]_*Got some Princess pictures to share before I fall asleep and forget!*_
____________________________________________________________

Chilling with me







Lookin' cute






Going for a look in the mirror







[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 5, 2010)

[align=center]*Thought I would post some pictures of my guinea pigs in here, since I love them just as much as my rabbits. They live with me in my bedroom, which is great cause I get to spend lots of time with them 
_____________________________________________________

Gizmo

He is my small boy, weighing in at 1 1/2 lbs.
















Pinky & Gizmo

Pinky is a big piggie, weighing 2 lbs









*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*
*[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 6, 2010)

*I sexed the babies today!*

We have.....

*drumroll*



*Four girls and one boy!*

Like last time, both of the black babies are girls, but out of the three agoutis last time, there were two boys and one girl. This time there is one boy and two girls 
_______________________________________________

*Girls

















Boy





*


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG Grace they r sooo cute!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks 
Some of them have really big manes funny enough


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 6, 2010)

They look just like my Sonic Ha Ha, They are cute as hell lol!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 6, 2010)

Aww, the rabbits are gorgeous  Love your guinea pigs too  I never owned a piggie before though


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 6, 2010)

Back to school tomorrow :grumpy:
I don't mind going in tomorrow, but it is all the days after that I am not looking forward to! Cause after tomorrow, the happiness of seeing your friends and finding out what everyone got up to over Christmas wears off. I'm kind of hoping the roads are too bad to go 
Some schools have cancelled till Monday. I did a clean up in the bunny shed as well today. I ment to clip Thumper's nails too but it got too dark before I could!  
I'll have to do them this weekend coming. 

Can't believe Christmas is over! So depressing, and it wasn't even a good Christmas anyway.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great update.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 7, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great update.


Haha is that sarcasm?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 7, 2010)

*Cross posting this from my Cages and Construction post 

*Well over three weeks ago, I ordered a rabbit cage from an online site called Zooplus. I was told delivery would take one week *at most*, after a week I contacted them, they had sent out a cage, but had no idea where it was. Next week, it will be here in 2-3 days. Week after, the same. They weren't helpful at all. I had to keep pestering them until they finally gave my number to the courier so they could find me.

Finally today my cage arrived! :bunnydance: Plus, they sent out another one, which I assume was by accident. My parents would not usually be dishonest, but because of the extremely bad service, they said there was no way they are sending it back. 

So I got two amazing new cages!

The cages are called ''Ferplast 120''

It cost my parents â¬64 ($91) for one, but we got two for the price of one in the end. In the pet shop in town it costs â¬80 ($114), so well worth ordering online, saved about â¬16 (not including free cage!).

Size

47'' long x 23'' wide x 18'' tall

Almost the same as the Super Pet Giant cages in the states 

Oh and we will be using this cages in our ''Operation Bunny Accomadation'', I'm not going to share much about that, because it could easily fall apart yet.

Ferplast 120


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, turned out ok afterall. Nice cage too.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2010)

Brrr, it's so cold today! I had to go out and defrost the bunnie's water bottles quite a few times! I gave them lot's of straw to snuggle into, but they don't seem to be phased by the cold at all! When I put my hands on them, they feel lovely and toasty. The babies are total fluff balls. Some more then others because some are lionheads, one of them in particular has a huge mane and fluffy bum 

So snuggable!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 9, 2010)

I want pictures to prove that you have live fluff balls lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 10, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I want pictures to prove that you have live fluff balls lol!


There are some on the first page, I'll get more.

Here is a picture of Rupert I just took


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 10, 2010)

[align=center]*Per request, fuzzy babies *
___________________________________

I just snapped a quick picture quick pictures of two of them because it is freeeezing outside





[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha Ha Oh My G's I actaully was like WoW when I say them WOW! There cute as hell!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 10, 2010)

aww i love your lionhead!!! he is adorable!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 10, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> aww i love your lionhead!!! he is adorable!


Thank you, I have about five of them at the moment 

Thanks Paul also.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh wow they turned out really fuzzy. They look much more lionheady than the other lot if I remember right?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Oh wow they turned out really fuzzy. They look much more lionheady than the other lot if I remember right?


Yes they are 

I missed all the animals so much yesterday, it was two of my friend's 16th birthdays, so we went for a Chinese and then we had a sleepover at another friend's house. It's huuuge. Anyway, I was in such a rush getting ready to go (I only have myself two hours to get dressed up, usually I do three), but I got lazy. I ended up not having time to feed the buns and the guinea pigs. So I had to get my Dad to do it, I sent him a big long text with the instructions of how much everyone had to be fed.

He probably didn't follow half of it , the buns seemed pretty happy today though, and so did the pigs since my Mam gave them a big salad this morning. My parents need to get used to caring for the rabbits though, since I'll be going to college next year. I'll have to write them a big instruction book 

Took loads of videos last night, but they aren't really suitable so can't show you lol!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Those two photos of the babies are ADORABLE! The look on the face is just priceless.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 12, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Those two photos of the babies are ADORABLE! The look on the face is just priceless.


Lol, I know, they were kind of like 'Ehhh can ya put me down now?''


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 13, 2010)

[align=center]I'm very proud of myself, I tackled some of my wardrobe today 
I still have to do some organising, but I went through my clothes and threw out what I don't want, giving it to charity. I also have some stuff to put online that I don't want. My wardrobe is a walk in type one so I can keep lot's of junk in there. I need to put lot's of stuff in there so am trying to make space. 

I need to declutter the place if I want Princess as a house bun. I'm hoping to bring her in around Febuary/March if I can 
[/align][align=center]___________________________________________________

Dad said he is going to try and get paint for the hutch tomorrow, so hopefully it will be finished this weekend, of course I will be posting pictures of the finished product.
______________________________________________________

Also feel free to check out my ferplast 120 cage review if you haven't already 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/tfU2nuS-i7I&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
[/align]


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

i had to mute the comp cause my mom was yelling about the noise...so i was pretty uch just staring at a cage the whole time thinking WHAAAAT IS GOING ON!?!?! lol

you going to get princess spayed as well?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 13, 2010)

Ya I will be if I can ever get the money together! Seems like whenever I have money, I have to spend it on something else. 

Thumper is the one that badly needs neuteuring first though!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Just a quick update! I'll hopefully be posting pictures of all the bunnies, either tomorrow or the day after, as soon as I get around to my weekend cleaning. We have to go to the vet's tomorrow with my dog and a cat we sort of took in, well he has been hanging around outside our house and is in a right pitiful state, needs some anti biotics and things.

My dog is at least 14 years old, we don't know for sure. We noticed some hair loss over the last few days and found a lump on her belly :tears2:. Will update everyone on what the vet has to say about her tomorrow. She is still very active though.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahh sorry to hear about your dog Grace, Fingers crossed here for you!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 16, 2010)

Back from the vets. Thankfully, it went much better then I thought it would for Heidi. The lump under her belly is most likely a cyst, not a cancerous lump because she is spayed. As long as it doesn't get bigger, then it should be ok, it isn't causing her any pain and he said it feels like a cyst. She is too old and too fat to be knocked out, which brings me to the next point. Heidi is way overweight  She has had to join the vet's weight loss club, so basically she has to cut out all treats and just have this kind of diet food, poor girl. She is even hungry right now, just caught her trying to take food from the bin!  She really has to loose the weight though, the vet said she is coming toward the end of her life, but if she slimmed down she might be able to live for a year or two more. 

They think she is about 15/16 years old. So even though she is fat, she has reached the age where most healthy dogs die anyway.

So wish Heidi good luck on her diet! 

Also the cat is fine, he just had to be vaccinated and get a worming tablet. I thought he would freak out at the vets, but he was rubbing against everyone and purring, even after being injected


----------



## hln917 (Jan 16, 2010)

:woohoo


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 17, 2010)

[align=center]Well the hutch is finished :biggrin2:I'm really happy, it turned out great and the buns love it! The other bunnies also got moved into their ferplast cages, Misty and the babies, and they love them![/align]


[align=center]________________________________________________[/align]


[align=center]*Hutch*[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Princess half in the litter box in the new hutch haha![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Ebony investigating[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Hutch and the babies cage on top[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]____________________________________________-[/align]


[align=center]*Thumper*[/align]


[align=center]He is still living in his old hutch, which he has totally wrecked with spraying lol![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]_____________________________________________________[/align]


[align=center]*Babies*[/align]


[align=center]In new cage[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]____________________________________________________[/align]


[align=center]*Misty*[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]She has toys and stuff just not set up there[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 17, 2010)

The new cages/hutch look fantastic! 
And wow, those ferplast cages are really huge!! 

You should take a picture of how the cages look in your shed. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 17, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> The new cages/hutch look fantastic!
> And wow, those ferplast cages are really huge!!
> 
> You should take a picture of how the cages look in your shed.
> ...


Thanks! Ya I will when I'm out there feeding in a few  You need to post pictures of your cuties soon too


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 17, 2010)

Just looking at my pics and I hate the way the quality goes sooo bad when I make them small  They look great when they aren't, you can't even see their cute whiskers now


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ahh WoW the hutch looks really good, And the Ferplast 120 is a really nice cage!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 17, 2010)

Cool. Pink hutch for the girls:biggrin2:


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 17, 2010)

I love the pink hutch!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 17, 2010)

I know! It was supposed to be red but then Dad was like ''Ehh it looks kind of pink'', sure how bad, I prefer it


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 19, 2010)

liking the new housing! 



I cant get over how cute and fluffy the babies are :inlove:have you found a home for any yet? i may have to fly over there and steal a couple :inlove:h34r2


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 19, 2010)

You can come steal some if you want 
Nope no homes, I think I remember telling you before how hard homes are to find, well, decent homes. Sadly, it is no different this time. I just have to keep looking and hopefully I will find some decent homes for them. I'm not really in the position to keep any this time. I ended up keeping two from the last litter.

I just can't wait to eventually get Thumper neuteured, and Rupert but Thumper is top priority. As much as babies are cute and fun, homes are hard to find and I'm starting to get sick of these suprises lol!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 19, 2010)

I know how you feel. i remember when I found my second surprize litter only a months after the first one (and a day before the scheduled spay) I was in a state of panick and for months after imagined seeing baby bunnies in the garden:rabbithop


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 19, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I know how you feel. i remember when I found my second surprize litter only a months after the first one (and a day before the scheduled spay) I was in a state of panick and for months after imagined seeing baby bunnies in the garden:rabbithop


Lol! I ment to keep my money for Christmas for neuteuring the buns but I went out for new years and two birthdays so that was gone in no time  So I'm hoping for that job in school for the Summer!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Well I haven't been at school the last two days cause I've been sick, I'm feeling way better now. This morning I thought I was going to pass out and I went ghostly white, Mam was going to bring me to the hospital but after I took some panadol and ate I was ok again. I just have a really bad stomach ache for some reason 

Anywho, since I've been feeling ok for the last few hours I decided to take some pictures of the buns. I'll start with a picture of Ellie. I'm guessing none of you know who Ellie is, well she is a doe from my current litter (and hopefully last), that I have sort of become attached to. She is the sweetest and the fluffiest of the litter, but sadly I won't be keeping her 

[align=center]Ellie

:inlove:







Princess & Ebony






Misty











I wish I could use photobucket again, tiny pic seriously ruins the quality of the pictures lol!
[/align]


----------



## Sabine (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh go on if Rupert is staying you may keep Ellie as well. They would be really cute together once Rupert is neutered that is:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Oh go on if Rupert is staying you may keep Ellie as well. They would be really cute together once Rupert is neutered that is:biggrin2:


Haha I wish!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

[align=center]*Bun Update*[/align]
[align=center]The buns have been doing great in their new cages, they all seem pretty happy. I have a few online ads and one paper ad put up for the babies. I am just aboutto go put in another one for another paper. I haven't had any enquries yet. I was kind of hoping I would have a good response to the ads. That will show you how few people keep rabbits in Ireland, I guess that is why we don't have such an overpopulation problem like the US and England. Anyways, I bought them some treats today. Well I kind of went overboard and spent quite a bit on treats and food for the buns/guinea pigs/dogs lol! I felt in the mood for spoiling them![/align]
[align=center]*Guinea pigs update*[/align]
[align=center]I kind of felt like spoiling them too today! Well they are kind of spoilt all the time anyway, I'm worried I'm going to end up with podgy piggies lol! Just messin', I have been sticking to a good feeding routine with them. They get a bowl of salad everyday, along with hay and about 60 grams of dry food. I actually am switching them over to a new food I bought to day. Mr. Johnsons Everday Advance, it is the only pellet they have. I was feeding them Gerty Guinea Pig Food before they got it in. I got them some fruity stick treats too, but I'll feed them in moderation.[/align]
[align=center]Last night I had them on top of me while I was watching Friends, they were popcorning everywhere and eating lettuce. I held some lettuce between my teeth and they came over eating it lol! Might sound gross to some but I don't care, I didn't let them get too close to my mouth, it was really funny though. Their whiskers tickle lol![/align]
[align=center]*Dog Update*[/align]
[align=center]Well like I said before my dog Heidi is on a diet. I think I might make a new post about her after dinner though, maybe peeps on here would like to follow her progress? She seems to be loosing weight already! She's real hungry though, so might have to talk to the vet about uping how much she gets. Ok I'll talk more about that in another post soon. Oh and Holly is doing brilliant as usual! [/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

[align=center]*Heidi's Weight Loss Progress*[/align]
[align=center]Ok so she started her diet on Saturday 16th January, so coming close to a week. Before she went on the diet, she was eating so much. I'll be honest and say we weren't watching what she was eating. If the kids dropped food, she ate it. If we had meat left over on our plates, she ate it. If we were eating while watching TV and left down our plates, she ate it. She would also try and steal the poultry's food and go around hovering up and crumbs she found. She didn't look fat to us at all, but she obviously was.[/align]
[align=center]Her new diet: 100 grams of Burn's High Oats. That's it. She is really hungry on it, she spends all her time walking around looking for food, like right now she is beside me with her nose to the ground, looking for crumbs. The vet. nurse said if she is really hungry on it, we may have to up how much she is fed. She has to go to the vets for weight ins every 2-3 weeks, she also has a book to keep record of her progress and sheets to write down things she might have eaten that is isn't supposed to have.[/align]
[align=center]I have noticed a difference in her already, her legs and ''behind'' look thinner and she seems to be walking easier and able to climb up onto ditches now, I haven't seen her do that in awhile, she just had a good romp outside with the puppy. Maybe it is my imagination, but my Mother noticed it too. So we'll see when we weigh her ourselves on Saturday, I'll keep ye posted![/align]
[align=center]*Starting Weight*[/align]
[align=center]*10.8 kg*[/align]
[align=center]*Goal Weight*[/align]
[align=center]*7 kg*[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys!

Wow, I'm very excited today! Yesterday, I got a PM off someone on an Irish guinea pig forum asking if I was still interested in a male guinea pig (I had offered to help someone out before, but they were too far). This person is moving to the US in March and has lots of piggies and bunnies looking for homes. They had just one male.

They live in Dublin, which is about 4-5 hours away, the other side of the country to where I am, but their friend was staying with them from Clare and they are bringing the pig right to my town inkbouce:

I get him tomorrow at around 4pm  I'm going to be busy getting everything setup! I'm going to make up a cage for him soon, hoping to bond him to my other too but will let him relax in his own area first. Also, I want to try either expand my current boys cage or else build a new one at the weekend. Need to buy some stuff for him tomorrow too (food bowl, hidey house, water bottle etc.)

Anywho, his name is Toffee, he is tri coloured and a year old. He has a little rosette on his head according to his owner, just can't see it in the picture. Might not keep his name, not sure, any suggestions?

Here he is 






:inlove:


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2010)

Aww he's a dote. I bet you're excited. I think my account was erased on that site as I haven't posted in ages. Typical just when you want to ask a question. I'll probably have to join again..


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Aww he's a dote. I bet you're excited. I think my account was erased on that site as I haven't posted in ages. Typical just when you want to ask a question. I'll probably have to join again..


Aww really? I think you know the member I'm getting him off, username Smokey on IR  Tiger on IG


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 22, 2010)

The guinea pig is soo cute


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Aww he's a dote. I bet you're excited. I think my account was erased on that site as I haven't posted in ages. Typical just when you want to ask a question. I'll probably have to join again..
> ...


Oh I just saw the rehoming ad for the bunnies too. If I wasn't going to England next weekend I'd be sorely tempted by the siamese sable:inlove: How did you resist???


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya it's hard, they are adorable :inlove:
Oh I forgot to tell you as well, that I found the ferplast 120 on zooplus again! If you go into guinea pigs it's there :? Even though it says ''Rabbit Cage'' in the heading. Did you get the two tier cage yet? I was thinking about it for my guinea pigs.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 23, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya it's hard, they are adorable :inlove:
> Oh I forgot to tell you as well, that I found the ferplast 120 on zooplus again! If you go into guinea pigs it's there :? Even though it says ''Rabbit Cage'' in the heading. Did you get the two tier cage yet? I was thinking about it for my guinea pigs.


Yes I did.And even got 20 euro off as there was a bit of wood chipped off the wooden ramp:biggrin2: Not that it matters as Smokey is surely going to chew it much more


----------



## pOker (Jan 24, 2010)

Heyy girlie!!
I keep missing you in the chat 
I miss our good ol' conversations..
Hope to chat with you there soon!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 24, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> Heyy girlie!!
> I keep missing you in the chat
> I miss our good ol' conversations..
> Hope to chat with you there soon!


I'm come on now :wave:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 24, 2010)

Toffee Mc Cuteness, who I adopted yesterday


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 24, 2010)

Real cute


----------



## Sabine (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Toffee. You are so cute. So where did Grace hide the nethies then?:biggrin2:
Don't tell me you just took the one


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 24, 2010)

I hope the losing weight process keeps going well!
And Toffee is too cute!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ahh he is a dote Grace!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 25, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Hi Toffee. You are so cute. So where did Grace hide the nethies then?:biggrin2:
> Don't tell me you just took the one


There aren't three nethies under my bed :embarrassed:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

Well I have to stay off the computer more, usually on school days I stay on for like an hour but my Mam went to my parent teacher meeting today and wasn't too happy about me mostly getting Cs, and all the teachers think I could get more. That is what sucks about having an older sister, that went to the same school, that all the teachers liked and was an A student.

I hate studying sooo much, it's liked the worst thing in the world ever! Plus, I have sooo many distractions, friends, BF, internet, the guinea pigs in my room where I study, TV, music...grrr! Why couldn't I be alive back in the old days where they had nothing else to do If I do good in any tests between now and the mid term I get a present, I'm going to ask for a cage for the guinea pigs lol! Not really a present for me, but it makes me happy to see them happy 

Anyways, got to go study economics, bye! xx


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 27, 2010)

Just thought I would drop by with an update. Bunnies are all good, just went out to give them their evening feed. Been feeling guilty because I haven't any time to cuddle them in the evenings with school Hopefully this weekend I can be with them for a few hours. Thumper was very anxious for his supper today lol! Thumping his foot at me, silly bun. 

I'm going to try take loads of bunny pics this weekend, since I haven't posted good ones lately 

Have a good night!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 29, 2010)

It's the weekend 

inkbouce:inkelepht::biggrin2:

I'm so happy, today seems to have been the longest week ever!! Even though we didn't have any school Monday. I sawthe hubby on Tuesday, but it feels like I haven't seen him in months! Weird! Can't wait to see him tomorrow, we are together a month yesterday 

Ok enought of that lol! I have to go and clean out the guinea pigs soon, they are stinky lol! I hate smelly guinea pig cages, yuck. I just got in some much needed supplies today, hay and shavings! In bulk as usual  The rabbits have to be cleaned out tomorrow as well.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are some Misty pictures I took yesterday while she was out excercising 

Oh and some Rupert too 

Rupert






Streeeeetch






Grooming






Haha he really wanted to get into that pen 






Mid hop lol!






Sniff sniff






Binky time!






Checking out the surroundings






Can ya get that thing out of ma face?






Almighty bunny!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 31, 2010)

Those are great pict's Grace


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 31, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Those are great pict's Grace



Thanks 

I took 100 and narrowed it down to those few!!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 31, 2010)

Any news on rehoming the babies?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 31, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Any news on rehoming the babies?


Nothing set in stone yet


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone who might be interested

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/na--fpxrGDQ&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 31, 2010)

Aww those streach photos are so cute! I miss my dwarf so much, yours is so adorable!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 31, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Aww those streach photos are so cute! I miss my dwarf so much, yours is so adorable!!!!


Thanks, I love her to pieces Nethies are my favourite breed


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 4, 2010)

Haven't updated lately, been busy with school!

Bunnies are all good, except I suspect Thumper of having something wrong with his teeth so he might have to go get that checked out. Rest are good

Yesterday I saw a meteor, that was reported to be about the size of a car, fly across the sky, it looked huge and really cool. I thought it was a plane crashing at first though lol!

Amm thats about it, I'm going to Cork tomorrow to go to a comedy thingy and have a few alcoholic beverages lol! 

Bu Bye!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Just back from Cork, sooo sleepy. I was worried about Thumper because he won't eat his pellets. I still haven't solved the problem, but I just hand fed him some guinea pig pellets, which are even harder then the rabbit pellets and he was happy to eat them. So I have kind of ruled out tooth problems...hmmm I wonder what it is :?

The rest of the bunnies are eating the pellets, so I'm not sure if the pellets are off or what.


----------



## hln917 (Feb 6, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I took 100 and narrowed it down to those few!!


That's ok, you can post them all, we'll never get tired of looking at rabbit pictures!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 6, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I took 100 and narrowed it down to those few!!
> ...



Lol! I'm going to try and take some more tomorrow when I'm cage cleaning.

Ok so earlier I baked some treats for the bunnies/guinea pigs. I haven't tried them with the bunnies yet, I'm going to tomorrow, but the guinea pigs love them  I was going to make loads but my Dad was annoying me so I ended up flinging the rest of the mixture into a hedge :/ Least the birds will enjoy it!

Don't they look appetising? 







Oh and I baked a birthday cake for my little sister, who is four tomorrow! I'm also her Godmother. After I baked her the cake so said ''your the best Godmother in da whole white world'' lol! :biggrin2:I'm bringing her to see ''The Princess And The Frog'' probably next weekend.


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cute cake!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks 

It's my sister's birthday today! So we are going for dinner and then taking her to Barney's, it's likea kids play area thing


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh and today is Misty's first gotcha day! Yay! I made a post about it in the general forum. I need to take some pics of the bunnies, I've been so lazy about it! Anywho, night everyone!


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 7, 2010)

How are the baby bunnies?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I haven't time really to update, all the babies are gone as of Monday Miss them lots but they are all gone to good homes! I am missing them, especially the big one I named Ellie :tears2:Anyway, that is pretty much it. I'm still trying to figure what Thumper's pellet eating problem. Pretty sure it has nothing to do with his teeth. I moved Ebony into the babies old cage cause Princess was chasing her whenever I came into the building, I was afraid she would do harm to her. 


Totally un rabbit related, but today I had an economics test and the deal with my parents was if I do well, they will buy me the materials to make a C&C cage for the guinea pigs, lets just say I can forget about the C&C cage :/


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 13, 2010)

Woo hoo! A week off school means more time for bunnies  Princess is out having some play time in the run, I think I might go out and get some pictures of her, I feel like I haven't taken photos in forever!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 13, 2010)

Video of Princess and Rupert and a little bit of my cat Roxy who came down to see what I was up to lol!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/SV964HTpQ70&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## irishlops (Feb 13, 2010)

Awh, thats really cute.
:inlove: I love your bunnies


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 13, 2010)

[align=center]*Pet Shop Bunnies!

*[/align][align=left]These are some pictures of some bunnies at a local pet shop, they were being treated for something, not sure what, you can see some weepy eyes and stuff. They had the room where they keep the animals closed while they were sick. 
All the bunnies are kept seperate and they only keep a small few at a time.

They are all really cute!


[/align][align=center]*Angora*[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
*Lionhead*[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



*This is the pet shop pet, named Princess*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow the Angora is really cute, Is it extremely fluffy and what age lol?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 13, 2010)

No idea what age it is


----------



## hln917 (Feb 13, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I haven't time really to update, all the babies are gone as of Monday Miss them lots but they are all gone to good homes! I am missing them, especially the big one I named Ellie


Glad they found forever homes. I give you credit. Don't know if I could have let them go. Especially how cute they all were.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I just got so sick of the guinea pig's cages, seriously. They were in pet shop cages until I can get my grids, which I should have in March and grrr I just got so irritated with them today for a number of reasons.

1) They stink in no time and I can just never get the bases fully clean, which annoys me since I keep them in my room.

2) Ever since I got Toffee like three weeks ago, he has lived in a seperate cage beside the boys so they could see, smell and hear each other. The cages they were in were too small to accomadate three and they fight in too small a space. My boys started chewing on their bars to try and get to him and he was chewing on the bars to get to them. I hate keeping individual guinea pigs and I just wanted him to be able to live with them.

3) I wanted to use fleece and towels as bedding and not shavings cause they are messy and annoying lol!

So I came up with a new cage that still isn't as big as I would like but will do as a temporary cage for the time being, annnnnd....the boys only fought a little and they are getting on pretty well now, yay!

Here is a picture, I was still cleaning it up and hadn't put in their stuff when I took this


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ahh what a munch of cuties you got there Grace, There so tempting Piggies!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 19, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Ahh what a munch of cuties you got there Grace, There so tempting Piggies!


Lol thanks I love my three boys, I can't imagine not being woken up by three mad wheeking guinea pigs looking for their breakfast every morning lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I love bunnies more then people! I just realised this today, I was reading and watching videos about the roof collapsing at that rabbit show in Sweden and I cried, so hard. I thought it was devastating. It was weird but I felt like I could feel their pain. Hunger, pain, thirst, cold, terrified, loneliness. I've never felt like that before, it was so weird and I just can't get it off my mind. I have all these pictures going through my head, I don't know.....

Anyway ye probably think I'm going crazy, but ya whenever I hear about incidents like this one, but with humans instead of rabbits, I never cry, _ever. _I'm just kind of like ''Oh that's sad'' and that is it. I don't know why the incident with the rabbits is any different to me. Or why I feel more for the rabbits then I would if it were humans in that building. 

I don't really understand....

:?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 25, 2010)

:hug:
You feel more emotion for the bunies because thet are more helpless than humans, they cant cry out for help they cant help their friends


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Becka! 
My puppy chewed my mouse cord so I have been using my phone to go on online, so I have cut down quite a bit on my posting because my phone double posts- a lot! I was sure it was very irritating for everyone, especially mods who would have to clean it up. So I was delighted to wake up today to find that I had task force powers again, I can clean up after myself now! Can't wait till I get a new mouse, so annoying having to post off this.
Anyway, the animals are all good. The weather has got more springy and the rabbits have been sunbathing in the rays of sunshine that come in when I leave the shed door open. I brought the guinea pigs out for a little run in the garden which they really enjoyed too. I was worried about them getting too cold though.
Oh me and my boyfriend have been going out two months now, woo hoo! Big achievement! Lol! He is so sweet it isn't even funny. Seriously, just the kind of guy you dream about and just think doesn't exist  Anyway, better go study economics-snooze fest! I have a test on monopoly, no not the board game lol!
Xxxxx


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahh nice to see things are going so well for you Grace, Keep up the good work, Did you get your C&C's for the piggies?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 3, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Ahh nice to see things are going so well for you Grace, Keep up the good work, Did you get your C&C's for the piggies?


I ended up not getting them because they cost a frick load to bring over from the UK, we are building a cage very similiar to this one altogether. Getting the materials this weekend. I actually think it is nicer looking then the C&C. I'm hoping to continue using the fleece instead of shavings though. I prefer it.


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 3, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ahh nice to see things are going so well for you Grace, Keep up the good work, Did you get your C&C's for the piggies?
> ...


Grace that brings awesome to the MAX.

And I agree so much nicer then a C&C cage, I really can't wait till It is completed, And of course we want pictures of this going through the process of being built,Deal?

Are you going to have it as big, If so will you be getting more Guinea pigs, Will it be in your room, And what will be your final number on Guinea pigs?

Oh by the way what will be in the front stopping them from jumping out-Plastic or some sort of grid?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah I'll post pictures as I'm going a long I'm it's actually going to be longer then that one, I haven't got the final measurements yet but I want them to have more running area. It is kind of hard to see, but there is clear plastic called perspex all around the cage. I think it looks cleaner and nicer then wire 

Yes it is in my room, I have a corner picked out for it. My room is a converted garage so it is quite big. Another reason why I like this style of cage is because it doesn't look so ''cagey'' and would look nicer in my bedroom. I may get more guinea pigs, but I have decided not to buy from pet shops and would prefer to take in guinea pigs people don't want. I have found there are often guinea pigs looking for homes, and it is much better to adopt them


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 4, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Yeah I'll post pictures as I'm going a long I'm it's actually going to be longer then that one, I haven't got the final measurements yet but I want them to have more running area. It is kind of hard to see, but there is clear plastic called perspex all around the cage. I think it looks cleaner and nicer then wire
> 
> Yes it is in my room, I have a corner picked out for it. My room is a converted garage so it is quite big. Another reason why I like this style of cage is because it doesn't look so ''cagey'' and would look nicer in my bedroom. I may get more guinea pigs, but I have decided not to buy from pet shops and would prefer to take in guinea pigs people don't want. I have found there are often guinea pigs looking for homes, and it is much better to adopt them


Yeah it looks like furniture not a poorly put together block of wood like most hutches are lol, I hope things work out. What are you feeding the guinea pigs these days?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr. Johnson's Everyday Advance Pellets


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 4, 2010)

I really hope they start doing 10KG bags of them be much cheaper then excel and nearly just as good, I'd instantly change.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah they last me like 2-3 weeks for the guinea pigs so it's all good If I got the rabbit ones, they would be gone in less then a week lol!


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was looking up Cura Pro by Veresele-laga 20.5% fibre, comes in 25kg bags, I'm gonna try and track it down, I know Pet supermarket have/do stock stuff by Veresele-laga.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 5, 2010)

I love that cage set up. If I ever get a piggie, I would totally build something like that.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 7, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone 

Thank God it'sSunday and not a weekday! I like Sundays because it means no school but at the same time I hate it because I know we have to go to school tomorrow Today is a really nice day! Quite warm with a nice breeze. Yesterday was a hard day though because it was almost a year since my Nana died and we had a mass for her year anniversary. Where did that year go?? I actually still can't believe she is gone, it's so weird. It didn't help that my Dad isn't talking to his sister so he wouldn't let us go to my Grandparent's house where all the rest of the family were meeting after the mass. So I was really sulky yesterday evening and wouldn't talk it him, it hurt a lot. 

Today I going to do some homework, clean out the guinea pigs and rabbits and go outside and read a book. I'm reading ''Eclipse'' for the 2nd time. I want to read it again before the film comes out in June. Lots of good films coming out lately! Tim Burton'sAlice In Wonderland will be coming out soon and a few weeks ago I brought my little sister to see ''The Princess And The Frog'' which we both enjoyed I really like the Disney Classic films, and ''The Princess And The Frog'' is sort of the same style. Not like the Disney-Pixar films, I really can't stand those! The second Sex And The City film is coming out in May too!! Woo hoo! Can't wait to go and see it. Plus ''Eclipse'' in June!

Speaking of good films, I watched ''Forrest Gump'' last night, I hadn't seen it in awhile and I love it! Such a great film. It's funny, sad, and inspirational. Can't get much better then that. Plus I generally like films Tom Hanks acts in. Don't know why I've gone on this big film ramble lol! 

Anyways, that is about it. I have some pictures to share if anyone wants to see them 

Gizmo under his pink blankie 











My Cockeral Nugget






Rupert






Ebony






I forgot to post this during the Winter but this is what my road looked like when it was all cold lol! Plus you can see my doggies 






Kitten the cat


----------



## pOker (Mar 7, 2010)

I heard Alice in Wonderland was an amazing movie and got AMAZING reviews..(it showed in Hollywood I guess)...and Gizmo is soo cute!!!

But, I have to say that I thought I was the only person in the world that had a cat named Kittie..But you named yours Kitten--so I dont feel so bad now..lol..if that made sense..


If i took my rabbits outside and tried to take a picture of them like you took one of Rupert--I'd never see them again--theyd be gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 7, 2010)

Gracie,
I love the picture of Gizzo.
Alice in Wonderland is already out in Theaters here. I want to go see it my sister doesn't want to go with me


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 7, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> I heard Alice in Wonderland was an amazing movie and got AMAZING reviews..(it showed in Hollywood I guess)...and Gizmo is soo cute!!!
> 
> But, I have to say that I thought I was the only person in the world that had a cat named Kittie..But you named yours Kitten--so I dont feel so bad now..lol..if that made sense..
> 
> ...



Lol Hannah! Kitten's name just kind of stuck, her name was Lily but no one ever called her that so it is just Kitten now 

Some people are probably going to flame me for this, but I bring Rupert out all the time. My garden isn't enclosed, so Rupert could run off if he wanted to and never be seen again but he doesn't leave my side. If I walk away he comes running after me and when I want to bring him in I just bend down and pick him up. He has never tried to run away from meI don't do it with any other bunnies here though cause they would be gone like a shot 


> Gracie,
> I love the picture of Gizzo.
> Alice in Wonderland is already out in Theaters here. I want to go see it my sister doesn't want to go with me



Thanks! 

I think Alice In Wonderland is coming out on St. Patrick's Day. I don't really know who I am going to go see it with yet. None of my friends want to go, and neither does my boyfriend so either my older Sister or my little Brothers


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 8, 2010)

Turns out I was wrong and Alice In Wonderland is out already! Some people in school saw it and said it was brilliant, really want to see it now? Anyone want to come with me?


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Turns out I was wrong and Alice In Wonderland is out already! Some people in school saw it and said it was brilliant, really want to see it now? Anyone want to come with me?


Just organizing to see it with some friends from school, should be such a fun day.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 8, 2010)

Rupert has grown into such a handsome bun. I'd have a few buns that probably wouldn't go anywhere if left out of the run, like Smokey.
I envy you for the large space in the countryside.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 8, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Rupert has grown into such a handsome bun. I'd have a few buns that probably wouldn't go anywhere if left out of the run, like Smokey.
> I envy you for the large space in the countryside.


Thanks!
He is so sweet, I think he looks like the hares around here lol! I love living in the countryside


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 8, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Turns out I was wrong and Alice In Wonderland is out already! Some people in school saw it and said it was brilliant, really want to see it now? Anyone want to come with me?
> ...


I persuaded the boyfriend to go with me. I have a realllly busy weekend planned lol! Ever notice that one weekend you can be bored stiff with nothing to do, and the next weekend is jam packed with places to go and things to do. Always happens to me lol!


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


Turns out we're seeing Alice more then likely not this weekend but the following, I can't wait, This weekend for me was fun, I spent time with an old friend in town after my mocks.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww Grace your animals are so nice looking I really like you cage u have built it is stunning


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 9, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Awww Grace your animals are so nice looking I really like you cage u have built it is stunning


Thanks! 
Well we haven't got it built yet, but soon!


----------



## MCatCar (Mar 9, 2010)

I am quite jealous! You have the most gorgous bunnies! I'm verry jealous of Ebony!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 9, 2010)

*MCatCar wrote: *


> I am quite jealous! You have the most gorgous bunnies! I'm verry jealous of Ebony!



Aww thank you :hug:The buns in the pictures are two of my five


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 11, 2010)

I started a channel last night especially for guinea pigs, I have only got two videos up so far and two subscribers.

I made a piggie introduction video, if anyone wants to check it out and if you like guinea pigs, subscribe 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/FRpFJvOjILQ&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 11, 2010)

that was sooo cute Way to Go Grace!!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 11, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> that was sooo cute Way to Go Grace!!!!!


Thanks for watching!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahhh cute piggies.
I'd Subscribe but the email sent out will land in my spam mail. So I wont I see it till I get my spam mail letter.


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 13, 2010)

You got your date wrong for Toffee you got him in January 2010 ;p He He.


----------



## hln917 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cute video Grace, like the music that went along with it. Can't wait till see the new setup/cage you're building for them. The buns are going to be soooooo jealous!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 13, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> You got your date wrong for Toffee you got him in January 2010 ;p He He.


*Slaps head* Oops


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 15, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Cute video Grace, like the music that went along with it. Can't wait till see the new setup/cage you're building for them. The buns are going to be soooooo jealous!


Hehe yup they probably will be! I can't wait till it's done, my Dad is building it so it will take awhile since he works on some weekends


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 17, 2010)

St. Patrick's Day was sooooo much fun!! Yeoooo!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 20, 2010)

I really need to update this with some bunny pictures, hopefully this weekend!

I'm dying my hair chestnut brown today too, hope it comes out nice! I was going to dye it a reddy colour but was too scared it would come out ginger lol! No offense to the ginger haired people, but I would get such a slagging haha!

We got all the materials for the new guinea pig cage, and Dad is going to start building it today, hopefully within the next few weeks it will be all done and the piggies can start moving in


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck with your hair...take pics when u r doen I am excited to see


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> Good luck with your hair...take pics when u r doen I am excited to see



It is done, I'll try get good pics if I can


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can vouch for how good Grace's hair looks.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol! Thanks Paul


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh and quick bunny update!

Since the weather has started to warm up, I decided to move Thumper & Princess out from the shed since they both have outdoor hutches. They seem to be loving it! It was raining last night and the spent most of the time out getting wet, it wasn't until it got really heavy that they actually went into the enclosed ''bedroom'' area of their hutches. I put loads of hay for them to snuggle into in the ''bedroom'' areas. Thumper, of course, decided he didn't want hay to snuggle into and dragged it all into the run of his hutch! Obviously he wasn't too cold lol! Princess keep her hay in her ''bedroom'' area, but I don't think she did much snuggling up either! Decided it was more fun to sit in the rain!

Rupert has always been outside, but he has a more enclosed kind of hutch with a top on all of it. He doesn't spend much time in his hutch anyway, we have a semi- enclosed area on our garden he runs around in. I just go out in the evenings, pick him up and put him back in his hutch. He follows me everywhere like a little puppy lol!

Ebony and Misty's cages aren't suitable to go outside since they are the indoor type, so they have to make do with going out into the big run when the weather is fine. They don't seem too bothered anyway!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I can vouch for how good Grace's hair looks.


I still wanna see...don't keep it all to yourself


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can vouch for how good Grace's hair looks.
> ...



I would take pictures now, but I'm just out of the shower and it's wet and all over the place! :biggrin2:
Tomorrow hopefully! I really want to show everyone!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok well here is a photo I sent my friends the day I got it done.

In case anyone is wondering, I wasn't posing with my phone, I was actually talking to four of my friends while taking the picture haha


----------



## Sabine (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, love the colour:thumbup


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks! Aldi's best, â¬2.99


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

WOW u r such a hottie and u look older!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 24, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> WOW u r such a hottie and u look older!!!



Lol, thanks! :biggrin2:
Ya I cut it and put shorter layers in it, a couple of people have told me I look older. Good for getting into night clubs


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

WHOO HOO u r a thinker lol


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 24, 2010)

I love it  I really do!
I hope you don't take offense to this, but you might want to try what is called K-pac, or another type of "restorer" 
(http://www.sleekhair.com/2420.html)
It just helps the cuticles of dyed hair. You leave it on for 10-20 mins and your hair will be amazingly soft. It also semi elimiates the need to trim hair due to damged ends because it closes the cuticles and softens them. 

It color really does look great, I think it suits you very well!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 25, 2010)

Those look really nice!
My hair is getting damaged, but mostly from straightening? Before I cut my hair it was getting kind of burnt lol! I used have really long hair, part of the reason why I cut it up was because it was getting damaged.

I use heat protection most of the time but it doesn't work all that well!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 30, 2010)

I got a really good find for the guinea pigs today! I was in this shop called Euro World, where everything is only â¬2 ($3, it sells loads of random stuff like food, house hold stuff, hair products, electronic stuff, pet stuff etc. Their pet range is really small and just for cats and dogs really, but I found this cute little tent! I can't even see how it would work for a cat or dog lol! Or even a rabbit, cause the material is quite light and they would go straight through it, but my piggies never chew on material.

It is pop up tent, so you can just fold it away to store it, it's so cute lol! I bought it to put them into when I'm cleaning their cage, and it works great! I just put a fleece and some hay in their to keep them occupied

The boys love it


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

too cute


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 30, 2010)

Sneak preview of the guinea pig cage 
It should be done by the weekend 

There is another level at the bottom not shown, it will be my storage level

Still has to be painted, the ramps fixed up, then perspex put on the front and the open side and done!


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 30, 2010)

Grace that little play area is cute as.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW that is a brilliant cage, just class


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 31, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> WOW that is a brilliant cage, just class



Hehe I know right? It is really class, I can't wait till it's done, it's going to look savage


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

OOOH "SAVAGE" i like that one...it's new to me...I have been on a "stellar" kick


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 31, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> OOOH "SAVAGE" i like that one...it's new to me...I have been on a "stellar" kick



Haha savage means really cool


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 31, 2010)

I had a feeling it did lol


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 31, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> I had a feeling it did lol



Lol yup, savage cabbage


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 31, 2010)

lol I love all these words. 
Your cage is looking really great, Grace. 
I keep thinking, where can I carve out a chunk of space to make a condo for my bunny Toby? Oh I know, I can just throw out my bed.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha ya I have to rearrange some things for this cage. I wish I could just get rid of my Sister's bed but she insists I leave it there because she comes home once in a blue moon :grumpy: lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 1, 2010)

test


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Pictures of Princess after dog attack

This patch doesn't look too painful







This one looks sorer, a little red






This one looks quite red






She has more little patches, but these three are the worst.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh no. What happened?


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 2, 2010)

Awww poor baby!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

The topic is here

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55924&forum_id=1


----------



## hln917 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Princess' scare. Is she doing better? I'd take the neighbor's dog and hold him for a couple of days to scare them into thinking he ran away!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 5, 2010)

OH no huni so sorry how is she doing today???


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)

She is doing fine, in fact a few minutes after it happened she was licking me and looking for treats


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to go off topic but you have really pretty hands Grace.

But on topic, it is really unfortunate this happened to your baby Princess especially since it was your stupid neighbours fault Grr.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)

He he thanks Paul, for both your comments


----------



## Sabine (Apr 5, 2010)

You are some smooth operator, Paul:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## irishbunny (Apr 6, 2010)

Been spending the last 2 hours trying to sort out my room so I'll have somewhere to put the new guinea pig cage. I wanted to rearrange my bed and the spare bed and when I pulled them out, there was a ton of stuff shoved down the side of them 
So mostly I have been sorting it all out. The cage will be finished today woo hoo! It is huge so it is going to take quite a bit of room, pics when it's up  Better get back to work, I have been blaring the first Black Eyed Peas album to keep me going ha ha!


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> You are some smooth operator, Paul:biggrin2:


lolz, na but Grace does have pretty feminine hands.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be a hand model


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 10, 2010)

[align=center]Photo shoot[/align]

I did a little photo shoot with Misty in my garden, I was kind of disapointed with how they turned out though. The lighting was terrible down there because it was getting dark and there was trees covering us, thought I'd share anyway


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ahh Misty sure is a pretty girl.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 10, 2010)

She says thanks lol!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think the pics turned out real nice huni


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 12, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> I think the pics turned out real nice huni



Aww thanks 
I'm looking forward to entering the Spring photo philes contest, the weather is gorgeous here for taking nice photos


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 12, 2010)

I love otters..they are so unique!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 12, 2010)

I showed my Mother the pictures and she was like where the heck was that? It looks like a wood! I was like it's our garden, Mother


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 13, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I showed my Mother the pictures and she was like where the heck was that? It looks like a wood! I was like it's our garden, Mother


:roflmao:


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 20, 2010)

Random Pics!

one of the Cows beside my house, lol!







Some of the view from my house


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2010)

I want that view.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 20, 2010)

It is lovely, we used to live in town but I way prefer it out here  We have more gorgeous views on all sides of us, cause we live up really high.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks like such a nice place to live! Sometimes the desert is depressing.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 22, 2010)

I was kind of bored this evening so I did this of me and my friends:






I want to do something like it above my piggy cage of the piggies, I think it'd be cute. I'd love to do one of the bunnies but it would just look dumb out in the shed with all my Dad's crap in there  When I get my own bunny shed I will.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 23, 2010)

Woo hoo! It's the weekend! I bought a new game today, 'School Tycoon', I like those kind of cheap strategy games so should be fun to play for a bit.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I'll get my blog name changed to 'Grace's Pet Tails', since I talk about my other pets just as much! Mod?


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha me too! Half of my blog is my chinchillas too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I think I'll get my blog name changed to 'Grace's Pet Tails', since I talk about my other pets just as much! Mod?


:thumbup


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 25, 2010)

Myia09 wrote:


> Haha me too! Half of my blog is my chinchillas too!



Lol that is like me and my guinea pigs 

Thanks Ali!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 25, 2010)

Random Piggyness


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 26, 2010)

I love your piggies! :inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (May 4, 2010)

I have some bunny news I really REALLY want to share, but I'm not, for now


----------



## Sabine (May 4, 2010)

Oh no Grace, that's not fair, you've got to tellleaseplease:


----------



## Sabine (May 4, 2010)

:waiting:


----------



## Myia09 (May 4, 2010)

Share!


----------



## irishbunny (May 5, 2010)

Lol  I will, soon


----------



## Sabine (May 5, 2010)

:bunnybutt: All right then. I didn't really want to know anyhow (being very adult about this)


----------



## irishbunny (May 6, 2010)

Was pet sitting 4 piggies all week, I always miss them after they go long! I got them last Wednesday and their owner was supposed to collect them on Tuesday but because of the volcanic ash she was stuck in Germnay and only managed to get here to collect them today. I have been pet sitting for her for almost two years now, time flies! 

Bunnies are all good, piggies are all good, ducks are all good, chickens are all good, dogs are all good and cats are all good 

PS: I also had duck and chicken pictures to share but I'm way too tired to go all the way into my room and get my memory card  I'll probably post them tomorrow night.


----------



## irishbunny (May 8, 2010)

Thumper


----------



## irishbunny (May 9, 2010)

Today was a lovely day, nice and mild  I divided the rabbit run into two so that Ebony and Misty could both spend the day outside. Thumper and Princess have their hutches outside already and Twitches is allowed to just run around the garden since he never goes anywhere. By the way Twitches is Rupert, he got a name change a few months ago  I never really felt Rupert suited him that much and I told my little brother who really likes him that he could ''have him'' for his birthday so he wanted to name him Twitches. Of course I still do all the looking after of him but my bro likes to think he has a pet. I'm thinking of buying another rabbit run. With my run you can buy another one, of the same kind, and attach it on so I think I'll do that.

My doggy Holly is being spayed on Thursday! I'm nervous! She should be ok, I have never gone through a spay with this vet before, but they seem pretty good and I know a few people who have and they all seem to be happy with them. She'll be a year old next month.


----------



## Sabine (May 9, 2010)

Ah that explains the mystery. I had been wondering who Twitches was


----------



## irishbunny (May 9, 2010)

Sabine wrote:


> Ah that explains the mystery. I had been wondering who Twitches was



Lol sorry, I kept meaning to post about it


----------



## irishbunny (May 10, 2010)

Woo I won a raffle for a guinea pig toy on Youtube


----------



## Happi Bun (May 10, 2010)

Guinea Pig toy... Is it a toy for the piggies or like a pig plushie for you? 

Either way, that's awesome. Congrats! :thumbup


----------



## irishbunny (May 11, 2010)

Toy for the piggies, thanks


----------



## irishbunny (May 11, 2010)

Aw my friend is so nice!
She just called me a little while ago and told me she has been baking all evening for my birthday tomorrow, and made me a birthday cake and buns 
She is bringing them into school, so we'll have a mini party at lunch


----------



## Sabine (May 11, 2010)

It's you birthday tomorrow:? Wow, It seems like only a few months ago when you had the last one:biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (May 11, 2010)

Sabine wrote:


> It's you birthday tomorrow:? Wow, It seems like only a few months ago when you had the last one:biggrin:



Lol! Yup the year flew!


----------



## irishbunny (May 12, 2010)

Hey all,
It was my 17th birthday today and I got a really cool present!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57613&forum_id=5

:biggrin2:

I need to name her! I'm about to go search the web for names 

This also gives me the excuse to go piggie shopping for some class new guinea pig stuff  I love shopping for the animals as much as I love shopping for myself! :shock:

Anywho, name suggestions would help....a lot!


----------



## Myia09 (May 12, 2010)

She is so cute! Happy birthday!


----------



## irishbunny (May 13, 2010)

I stayed off school today because I wanted to go to town and try and find something to wear tomorrow. I couldn't find anything  Literally, everything in my size was gone and they just had big sizes left  I'm going to have to try pull out something from my closet I haven't worn to anything else before. Hmmm, better start looking over pictures from the last few events 

I went to the 2 euro shop, it's like a discount shop and bought an automatic feeder thing for the new piggie, Belle. You know one of those thingys were you fill up the container and it falls in to the food bowl as the bowl emptys. Belle is under 6 months so she needs a constant supply of food. I also bought some little measuring/scoop thingys for when I'm feeding pellets.


----------



## irishbunny (May 16, 2010)

A girl in my year at school died today. She had been battling with cancer on and off for 2 years and died suddenly today  Last time I saw her she looked perfectly healthy, and that was only about two months ago. One of the kindest and nicest girls you could meet 

RIP Ciara x


----------



## Happi Bun (May 16, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sorry.  How are you handling it? 


Rest in Peace ink iris:


----------



## irishbunny (May 17, 2010)

Happi Bun wrote:


> Oh no, I'm sorry.  How are you handling it?
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace ink iris:



It's really hard, she was so lovely and so strong  
Everyone was so upset in school today


----------



## irishbunny (May 18, 2010)

The funeral was absolutely awful today. It's so unfair


----------



## hln917 (May 18, 2010)

I'm sorry Grace.


----------



## irishbunny (May 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## irishbunny (May 19, 2010)

Just had to share this picture of Toffee, cause it's just so cute :biggrin2:







I'm going to try and get pictures of all the bunnies this weekend, the weather is supposed to be lovely, perfect picture weather!


----------



## irishbunny (May 21, 2010)

The weather is starting to get so hot here! It has been cloudy though, which is good, because I really can't deal with the sun and hate it! I love nice, mild days with a slight breeze but I can't handle the sun blazing down on me lol! Being Irish, I literally have white, celtic skin (my skin is practically transparent lol!) so there is no such thing as getting a tan, just burning and going red after 5 minutes in the sun so I'll be lacing on the sun cream tomorrow! I am going to my cousins communion, so it will be needed since I'm probably going to be out in the sun quite a bit.

The guinea pigs and rabbits are really enjoying the sun and love it when they get outdoor time in the run  The guinea pigs especially since they live indoors and only in the last week or so has it been warm enough and dry enough for them to get out for a few hours a day. They were out for a good while today, I think them in before it got too dark though and the dew started falling.

Anyway, enough rambling!


----------



## irishbunny (May 21, 2010)

Double


----------



## irishbunny (May 23, 2010)

I'm so happy! Today I got within three feet of a wild Irish Hare right by my house! Ahh! Got some pictures of it too. He was sooo big, about the size of a medium dog. Pictures to come!! Also got a few other pictures of my animals.


----------



## irishbunny (May 23, 2010)

Pictures

Here are the hare pictures, more about the hare on this thread

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57965&forum_id=1

When I first spotted him






When I got close!











Coming towards us, he kept kind of hopping to us, and then going back






Running away when I moved 






Some more of my pets 

Misty






Twitches






Belle






Holly


----------



## irishbunny (May 26, 2010)

I'm just going to bump this up


----------



## Myia09 (May 26, 2010)

I love Misty! So beautiful!

Is Holly a puppy or a small breed? Lol I can't tell!


----------



## irishbunny (May 26, 2010)

She is a small breed and fully grown, almost a year old


----------



## Sabine (May 26, 2010)

I've never seen a hare up close. They do look somewhat like a kangaroo/rabbit mix:biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (May 28, 2010)

Heading out tonight, I can't fricking wait I need it badly!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 1, 2010)

School is finished this Friday, I really can't wait! Next year is my final year at school  Then on to college, hopefully  We are doing our Summer tests, they just started today and I have two done, German and English, and have to still do Biology, History, Irish, Maths and Economics, lucky me!  I'll have over 30 A4 pages written by the end of this week, hopefully my arm won't fall off! It is like the equivalent of a small novel!

I really cannot wait until school finishes, need a nice long break because school is going to be soooo hectic for the whole of next year. Since I'm 17 now, I hope to fill the Summer with tons of beach, concerts and partying! As well as learning how to drive, giving the animals tons of attention that I haven't been able to give them lately and of course some RO in between all that.

It probably wasn't a good idea to start the partying, before I finished my exams, pretty sure I will wish I hadn't when my report comes in! 

I will hopefully have a lot of summery animal photos to share too, we are supposed to get some nice weather again soon!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 9, 2010)

Yesterday I went to see Sex And The City 2 (yet again) because some of my friends hadn't seen it and wanted to go so I decided to go too. After I had some spare money so I decided to go and get some fleece for my guinea pig cage. I got three.

The top one is just a white one with pink butterflies, really cute! It's for Belle's cage  I have it put in there now. The second one is a dark blue fleece and has soccer balls and soccer boots and says stuff like Goal on it  For the boys  The bottom one is a plain, kind of a light blue one. There was a sale on, but it was over so I ended up paying like â¬3 ($3.50) each for them. Which wasn't too bad really.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 9, 2010)

Gosh, I really need to stay off a certain Guinea Pig forum  I happened to mention I have outdoor bunnies and according to them it doesn't matter what I say, my rabbits are totally neglected because they are kept outdoor, give me a break. Oh and apparently all my rabbits are gonna die of fly strike. Oh it's laughable.


----------



## Sabine (Jun 9, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Gosh, I really need to stay off a certain Guinea Pig forum  I happened to mention I have outdoor bunnies and according to them it doesn't matter what I say, my rabbits are totally neglected because they are kept outdoor, give me a break. Oh and apparently all my rabbits are gonna die of fly strike. Oh it's laughable.


Those people apparently know a lot about rabbits:rollseyes I know how annoying that is. I still remeber being attacked by a guinea pig keeper by mentioning I own a guinea pig. :shock:


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't agree with AZ bunnies being outdoors (It is already 100 degrees!) but I can't imagine Ireland being bad 

Ireland is great for outdoor bunnies!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 9, 2010)

Temps here are pretty much perfect for bunnies, never getting over like 77 degrees fahrenheit. I might as well not try and explain it to them, since I'll be trying to answer them for a week.

Myia- With temps like that I think I would just burst into flames lol!


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha as a native, I shiver in anything below 75! LOL. My apartment is at 76-78 at the highest for my chinchillas and I am always freezing..I wear a blanket..no joke! lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 9, 2010)

At 75 I am roasting  I have gotten heat stroke from being out in that temperature with no sun cream on  Irish people can't handle the heat


----------



## hln917 (Jun 9, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Irish people can't handle the heat


Nor can they handle the cold or what they think is cold. Hubby had the heat in the car once in Florida and it was only 60 degree while the wife was having a heat stroke!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha true we are always cold too , My Ma is the worst, she'd roast the house out of it with the heating and then complain when it is really hot outside.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 11, 2010)

I picked some of the lettuce I planted for the rabbits and guinea pigs yesterday. I planted like 12 different kinds of lettuce for them, I have never seen them wolf down their food so fast  They really loved them. Hopefully I will have some more ready to pick next week for them. I wish I took some pictures of them eating because it was so cute


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 12, 2010)

A few random pics

Misty







Ebony


----------



## Sabine (Jun 12, 2010)

Ebony and Misty are so beautiful. They look as if they know it too


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 12, 2010)

I think they do, little divas!

I'm in the middle of scrubbing out my guinea pig cage, grrr, it is annoying me. It is all wood, and I hate when after awhile, wood gets all icky and it is so hard to clean! Stains so easily. I bet after awhile it will start to get smelly. I'm going to try and get some sort of plastic to attach to the floor of it, to make it easier to clean and so I can use it longer. It is a lovely looking cage. Otherwise, I can see myself scrubbing it up really good and selling it for like â¬100 (least I'll make a profit ) and building a C&C cage altogether.

We'll see how it goes, it is just getting on my nerves right now.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 12, 2010)

MistyandEbony are just pretty lil girls..


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 12, 2010)

Misty is so adorable!


----------



## Sabine (Jun 13, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I think they do, little divas!
> 
> I'm in the middle of scrubbing out my guinea pig cage, grrr, it is annoying me. It is all wood, and I hate when after awhile, wood gets all icky and it is so hard to clean! Stains so easily. I bet after awhile it will start to get smelly. I'm going to try and get some sort of plastic to attach to the floor of it, to make it easier to clean and so I can use it longer. It is a lovely looking cage. Otherwise, I can see myself scrubbing it up really good and selling it for like â¬100 (least I'll make a profit ) and building a C&C cage altogether.
> 
> We'll see how it goes, it is just getting on my nerves right now.


I covered all my floors with bitumen paint. Wouldn't any safe varnish solve the problem? Would be a shame to get rid of it


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 18, 2010)

Finally, finally, finally!
My Dad got his money from an accident over a year ago and I am finally getting my rabbit shed! Woo hoo! I'm hoping to get a 10x6 building  Really cannot wait!


----------



## Sabine (Jun 18, 2010)

That's fantastic!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 20, 2010)

Pink concert in just a few hours!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 25, 2010)

The Pink concert was amazing  I also saw Green Day, Paramore and Joan Jetts in concert a few days ago too and of course they were all great. Pink was my favourite though  Not much news with the animals.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 26, 2010)

Tonight should be fun ! I am about to go watch 'Michael Jackson's This Is It' on TV but after I am giving all four of the guinea pigs a bath! They are smelly boars so I bath them every few months. I'm giving Belle a bath too though just to help her get used to it. Plus they all need their nails clipped. 

I am going to end up soaked because they aren't going to be very happy campers


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 5, 2010)

Ebony and Misty are in the run together  I decided to try them together and see if they would get on or fight. I was armed with a blanket to stop them if they decided to fight a lot. Misty, who is a good bit smaller then Ebony was being the bully. She chased Ebony a little but there was no humping, fur pulling or biting. They stayed away from each other then but now they are flopped out close to each other. It would be great if they decided to get on. At least then they could have play time together. I got some pics but I don't know where I left my camera


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 5, 2010)

I would have love to seen Pink! That sounds really cool. 

That is great Misty and Ebony got along during playtime. They are both sooo cute!


----------



## Sabine (Jul 5, 2010)

Has Ebony fallen out with Princess? Weren't they together before?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 5, 2010)

Myia09 wrote:


> I would have love to seen Pink! That sounds really cool.
> 
> That is great Misty and Ebony got along during playtime. They are both sooo cute!



It was amazing! I posted pictures, although they weren't the best because I was kind of far away.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58895&forum_id=5

Thanks, hopefully I'll come across my camera soon and post some pictures. I might have left it outside better go check before it rains or something :rollseyes


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 5, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Has Ebony fallen out with Princess? Weren't they together before?


Ya they haven't been together in months though cause Princess got a bit too agressive when it came to food.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 6, 2010)

Just a few photos

Ebony, their big hidey house finally fell apart yesterday lol! We made it like a year ago but it is not protected with anything and fell apart






Misty


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 6, 2010)

Misty is just sooo cute! I love otters!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 6, 2010)

Myia09 wrote:


> Misty is just sooo cute! I love otters!



Thanks  She was in an awful state when I first got her but she has come on great.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 7, 2010)

I haven't had a duck egg in sooo long, sat here now eating one for breakfast and it is so yummy 

Thank to my duckies


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 9, 2010)

Dad has been on the phone ringing different companies to find out who will come and build a shed the cheapest. A rabbit shed! Woo!


----------



## Sabine (Jul 9, 2010)

We ended up buying one from the UK. Cheapest deal by far. Had to assemble it ourselves though


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 10, 2010)

It is all ordered now, they will deliver it and put it up in 2 weeks. 10x8, kind of cabin style shed with a steel roof. Two windows, flower boxes, and an over hang so you can stand outside the door without getting drenched.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 10, 2010)

We are in the process of booking a holiday  We aren't exactly sure where we are going to go yet. We have been looking at Spain, Portugal and Egypt. I really want to go to Egypt. Well, my first choice would be the US but it is too long a flight for the little kids and too expensive. You can imagine how much it will cost for 8 people (Mam, Dad, me and my 5 other siblings) so we have to go somewhere cheaper. This will be my first time going abroad and being on an aeroplane  I'm deprived, I have never even stayed in a hotel before  I'm kind of worried about who will look after the animals though. I know the bunnies, guinea pigs, ducks, chickens and cats will be fine, I can pay my friend to look after them but it is mostly the dogs we have to figure out what to do with :?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 11, 2010)

I found an amazing deal on an online pet shop today! I am thinking about getting it when I have more money, just as a spare  The cage is 47x23x18.5 inches and comes with all that stuff for â¬60 ($78). Or you can get it without the extras for â¬35 ($44).


----------



## Sabine (Jul 12, 2010)

Zooplus?:biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 12, 2010)

Yup


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah the weather has been so bad! Rain, wind grrr  Means the bunnies can't get proper run time out of their cages. I'm trying my best though. The bunny shed will be here in just over a week, I can not wait! :biggrin: The group of four guinea pigs that I board will be here on Sunday! I'm planning to use some of the money to buy a ton of wooden chew toys from the online pet shop called Zooplus.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 19, 2010)

The piggies I mind are here now, they are so cute I always love having them, even if they take up most of my room  I now have eight piggies in my room at the moment! What is more fun then being woken up at 8am by eight guinea pigs staring at you and wheeking at you for food?

The two cages, that take up all my room


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 2, 2010)

I got my new bunny shed a few days ago. I must put up some pictures when I'm not too lazy, it is really cute, looks like a little cabin.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the little inside enclosure for the piggies. Is there a plastic bottom to it that stops the litter from falling out?
Do post pictures of the shed soon!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 2, 2010)

Ya it has like a canvas bottom. I'll probably post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 3, 2010)

My new little pet cabin


----------



## Sabine (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful. Looks like great quality material. Much better than mine.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok so I am not a big gamer, and neither is my older sister but she has seriously got me hooked on this game called Plant vs zombies. I feel like such a geek lol! It is so addictive though, I can count on one hand the number of games I play so i am suprised I like this one!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 8, 2010)

I had to move one of my guinea pigs Toffee out of the cage him and two other boars, Gizmo and Pinky were sharing. They were bullying him really badly lately poor thing. Oh I have my driving theory test on Wednesday to get my Learner's Permit so I can start driving, so nervous been studying mad.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 10, 2010)

[align=center Random Pictures[/align]

All of them taken on my property/just outside my property. Was bored today so took 'um.

Thumper










































Guinea Pigs











Abandoned House






Some of my garden






Trees and shtuff






Birdy






Back of my house


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww, anyone like my pictures?


----------



## Sabine (Aug 11, 2010)

I did I love the pictures of Thumper. Is he back to his original name then? He looks really happy in the grass.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 11, 2010)

Twitches and Thumper are two different bunnies  Father and son.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 12, 2010)

Silly me. Of course Twitches is Ex-Rupert, right?


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 25, 2010)

I really wanted to take some new pictures and post them today but I left my camera card in my sister's laptop and she is gone home with it  I'm going to try and get it back soon. My sister got a kitten yesterday, he is sooo cute! He is half a doll face persian and half an ''ordinary'' cat. He is sooo adorable! I nearly took him home myself  On the way to her apartment with the kitty we had to stop at a pet shop just to buy the last few things she didn't have, and the pet shop had mice! I have wanted a mouse for sooo long but couldn't find a pet shop near me that had them. I was so tempted, good thing they were asleep because if they were black and white I would definitely be leaving with one.

I am moving out next year anyway, and I think a mouse might be a nice little apartment pet for me. Bunnies and guinea pigs will be staying here  So I will probably wait till then to get my mouse, so in a little less then a year


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 6, 2010)

[align=center]RIP Thumper [/align]

I miss you so much!

I miss him so much, I can't believe he's gone


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 15, 2010)

I need to get updated pictures of the bunnies so bad! I keep forgetting to get my SD card off my sister, I only see her like once every two weeks and forgot to get it when she came the last day. You never know when they will be gone, so I want to make sure I get lots of pictures of them. I haven't taken any proper pictures of Henry since I got him either, just bad phone pictures.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 24, 2010)

Henry Pictures <3

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=61590&forum_id=1


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm on edge these days now, checking on all the animals all the time! Soon after I lost Thumper, one of my little guinea pigs, Sadee, that was born here, passed away  I have no idea what happened to her. I just went out and found her dead in her cage  Isn't there a saying that death comes in threes, or something like that? So yes I am being very protective of them all at the moment.

Anyway, for good news, I'm going to London next weekend! Woo! I haven't been before, which is suprising because most people my age have gone at this stage. It's only an hour flight and quite cheap to get there. Any who, ya I'm very excited


----------



## Sabine (Nov 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Sadee. I remember when my favourite gerbil died unexpectedly and my dwarf hamster only days after I was convinced there was another one to follow. That was over a year ago and (touch wood) I haven't had any losses since.
Have a great time in London


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 15, 2010)

Life could not get much busier lol! I go to school now Mondays and Fridays from 8.55-5.00 and on Wednesday, Thurdays and Fridays from 8.55-7.30 gah! It's so annoying, especially since on my busier days I just have time to feed the rabbits and guinea pigs and that's it. I just keep telling myself it's just for six more months and then I'm done with school for good after my leaving cert exams are over and done with. Then hopefully onto college. Still don't know what is happening next year. Not sure if I'll be living at home or moving out. Most likely moving out because to do vet. nursing, I'll probably have to go to college a few hours away.

Anyways, went to London with my school the weekend before last, it was soooo much fun! One of the best weekends of my life. Got some pictures I'm going to upload  Oh and also died my hair red :shock: lol. I like it though, it's not too bright entirely


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

I like those pics you took, nice pictures.  they make me want to go out for a walk.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank ya kindly


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah it's so cold out! I'm laying in bed watching old episodes of Friends  Got my little space heater on to try and keep me cozy lol! Most worried about the piggies. Their first winter outside! I wish I could keep them in but, you know, parents and all that. If it gets very cold I'm going to bring them in anyway. I was told they should be fine anyway, on a guinea pig breeding forum where most of the members are British, keep their pigs outdoor and have the same Winter as us really. 

I went to see HP 7 last night, was so good! So looking forward to part 2 now! Can't wait till Christmas either! Favourite time of year


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 22, 2010)

Few pictures

Please excuse Henry's uneven fur, that's my fault, bad hair cut haha 






Princess











Holly


----------



## Sabine (Nov 22, 2010)

Henry looks like a right little scoundrel. Bet he's been digging up the garden too.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah no school today, bliss! 
Just finished doing Christmas exams, they were so hard and I probably failed half of them, oh well!
It's nearly Christmas time


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2010)

Watching really old episodes of Bugs Bunny in my warm bed is so relaxing. Brings me back to when I was little, away from all this stress!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 23, 2010)

One of the guinea pigs I look after every Christmas when there owner goes back to her home country is sick  She was a little bit sick before her owner dropped her off, she gave me some Bene-Bac to give her because she had diaherrea (sp). It didn't help though and she was very lethargic today. I brought her to the vet and she is on anti biotics and I am giving her Critical Care from a syringe.

I seriously hope she doesn't pass away on me  That would really ruin my Christmas, I'd feel so bad. Especially feel sorry for her owner. To top it all off, I dropped my phone in the toilet, so lost the owners number! I emailed her so hopefully she will check her emails. I'm going to ring the phone company tomorrow and see if I can get her number back.


----------



## Nela (Dec 25, 2010)

Have an absolutely awesome Christmas, Grace!!! Much love to you and yours!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Nela, same to you!
Just one here for a few minutes, I can smell Christmas dinner cooking can't wait to eat it


----------



## Sabine (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Christmas! Enjoy the dinner! I did the most stupid thing and forgot to defrost mine. We are going to have a proper Christmas dinner tomorrow instead.
Hope the little guinea pig you are minding is going to pick up.
sabine


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 25, 2010)

She passed away on me last night unfortunately, but I think she was better off she just kept fading on me and nothing was picking her up. She was old, so might have just been her time  I contacted the owner a few hours before she passed saying she was going down hill and she didn't take it too badly thankfully. Decided not to tell her she has passed till tomorrow, didn't want to ruin Christmas Day for her!


----------



## Sabine (Dec 25, 2010)

I am sorry the piggy died. It sounds she had a good long life though.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year!

May 2011 be filled with happiness.
New blog coming soon!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year's to you!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you, you too!


----------

